# Principles Of Naval Architecture



## الاسامه (6 فبراير 2010)

كتاب قيم أرجو الإستفادة للجميع

Principles Of Naval Architecture Vol I - Stability And Strength.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/51961757/49c233cb/Principles_Of_Naval_Architectu.html?s=1


Principles Of Naval Architecture Vol III-.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/59939109/e93b7fc3/Principles_Of_Naval_Architectu.html?s=1

_
تم تعديل المشاركة والقدرة على تحميل الكتاب فى المشاركه 22 و 23_


----------



## mody_4love (7 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر يا جميل 
علشان الكتاب ده مفيش حد لاقيه و ميعرفش قيمته غير الي في المجال البحري خاصه المهندسين البحريين
بس من الواضح ان المرفع الجزء الاول و التالت
بس
يعني الجزء التاني مش موجود لو تعرف ترفعه في اقرب وقت نكون شاكرين ليك


----------



## الاسامه (7 فبراير 2010)

الجزء الثانى من الكتاب
Principles Of Naval Architecture Vol II - Resistance, Propulsion and 
Vibration.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/145765624/81a17a0d/Principles_Of_Naval_Architectu.html?s=1


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 فبراير 2010)

متشكر اخى الفاضل فعلا كتاب ذو اهميه كبيره جدا ..

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الكتاب القيم (ولو ممكن حاجة تشرح ال curvat مثل الهيدروستتك كيرف)


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (10 فبراير 2010)

ارجو منكم الايضاح كيف اتمكن من تحميل هذ ه الكتب؟؟؟؟


----------



## الاسامه (11 فبراير 2010)

للتحميل 
1. يتم الضغط على link
2. سوف يتم فتح صفحة 4share 
3.يتم الضغط على كلمة تنزيل 
4.سوف يتم فتح صفحة اخرى ويتم التحميل بعد انتهاء العدد


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## mody_4love (13 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا و لا اجد ما اعبر عنه


----------



## ايمن الكبره (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن للاسف الشديد الروابط لاتعمل
برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى*


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك الطيب


----------



## دنماركي مسلم (2 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر على هذه الكتب القيمة
*


----------



## hisham_mounirian (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## مدحت صبرى (2 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن للاسف الشديد الروابط لاتعمل
برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى الخزء الاول*​


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## كاظم علوان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله على هذا التوضيح القيم


----------



## كاظم علوان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بالك الله فيك ووفقك لطريق الحق ايها الاخ الدنماركي


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (1 يناير 2012)

أخى الكريم ... جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 سبتمبر 2016)

*السلام عليكم 
نظرا للاهمية الكبرى لهذا الكتاب برجاء من لدية نسخه واضحه وكاملة يتم رفعها للاستفاده للجميع بأذن الله 
وشكرا للتعاون 
*


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (3 سبتمبر 2016)

*الجزء الاول*

http://www.4shared.com/office/iopTaNrdce/Principles_Of_Naval_Architectu.html?


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (3 سبتمبر 2016)

*الجزء الثاني*

http://www.4shared.com/office/QicDeJDeba/Principles_Of_Naval_Architectu.html?


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخى احمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

